

Github was down - nherment
https://www.github.com/

======
shinynewmac
Quick! Everyone jump to conclusions!

------
justinsteele
"18:14 UTCWe are investigating issues with requests timing out when visiting
GitHub.com" - <https://status.github.com/>

A traceroute seems to get to lb1b-ext.rs.github.com successfully so it seems
to be an issue on their end.

edit: 18:18 UTCWe are investigating issues with the load balancers in front of
GitHub. We will provide an update once we have more information.

------
jpadilla_
Status messages here <https://status.github.com/messages>

------
technoweenie
And it's back.

------
ben1040
The status page itself seems to be timing out, too, at least for me.

------
zoidb
they just posted an update

------
randall
It's back.

